# Another Lowe 1436 Mod..



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi,
New guy here with First TinBoat Mod.
I picked up a nice Lowe 1436 from a guy off CL.
It came with a good trailer and clear title.
He painted it camo which I liked just needed to make it a lil more comfy for fishing.
I drew up a rough draft of what I wanted it to look like.
Then I picked up a couple of sheets of plywood and some water seal.
I found some nice seats at WalMart.
Bought ID/OD carpet frome HomeDepo along with a trowel and 6700 glue.
I owe alot of credit to my dad who helped carpet everything.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

Pics of the process.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

We glued the carpet down on the top surface and stapled around the bottom.
It was fairly easy to do , the glue also seems set up nice and solid.
I built the front deck with 3/4'' Plywood ,water sealed with Thompsons.
I braced it up with 2x4s to keep it from flexing under the feet.
I wanted to keep the added weight down as much as possible.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

I used the same 3/4'' PW on the benchs to mount my seats to.
Once the benches and deck where carpeted I mounted them in the boat and bolted in the seats and 1'' swivel bases.
I bought the seats at for $35 each. The bases I found at Academy for $7 each.
I mounted the bases to the plywood useing 1/4x3/4'' bolts in the fasteners.
After that was said and done it was now time to start on the floors.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

The floor in front of the drivers seat was pretty much straight forward.
The floor section nearest the front deck was kinda tricky.
I had to change my game plan a bit.
I am using 1/2'' PW for the floors with 2x2''s screwd between the ribs for added support.
I was going to try to make the floor go up the slope under the front deck, but decided to cut it back to where it sits flush with the aluminum bottom just under the front of the deck.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

I have plans to build a small console for a drink holder and my fish finder.
I will be using 1/2'PW sealed and carpeted.
The wood is cut and ready,as soon as the weather clears up enough I will get started on it.
I will post pics of this as soon as it comes together.


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice clean and simple! I like it =D>


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks!
I didn't need anything fancy out of this boat as its just used for crappie,jugs and trotlines.
I will probably end up putting fixed running lights and a bilge pump in it in the future.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice. I am using /used that same carpet glue on my build.


----------



## Dxdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks real nice! I want to do something similar in my boat. How did you attach the carpted boards to the top of the bench seats? I can't tell if that's what you used the glue for or if the glue was just for the carpet onto the plywood.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the complements guys.
I used the glue for the carpet.
I screwed the 3/4'' Plywood to the benches with 2'' SS screws.
I put three screws on each end and twelve around the seat bases.
It is very solid. 
I managed to get the Console built and instaled and Hit the water!
I was kinda worried that my 15 Hp Johnson would lose alot of performance with the added weight of everything , but it actually kinda leveled the boat out so to say and moved along nicely.
I do have a old 18hp Evi electric start that I may try on it just to see what the difference might be.
All in all I am very pleased with my lil TinBoat..
My brother inlaw and i managed to catch a few crappie. 
My cousin and I are going to take the ole girl out in the morning to try to bag some late season ducks!


----------



## CaseyP (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice looking rig! Clean and simple.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks..Simple Hunting and Fishing rig was the goal.
I will post pics of the console and FF mt I made once I get the time.
This site has inspired me. 
Ill most likley be doing a 1860 mod in the future.


----------



## ssmith3711 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im about to start a similar project on my 1436 polarcraft. I like it. Simple and effective. How did you attach the front deck to the boat so itll stay in place?


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 6, 2013)

I used 3 2" SS screws across the front of the deck(bow end) just back enought to avoid screwing thru the hull.. The deck was solid before I screwed it down, but I didn't want it to bounce out or slide on me.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok I got my console added ,FF wires ran,Transducer mount made and mounted. FF installed and even took a fishing trip!
Heres some pics of what I did..
I will try to add some action pics in the next day or so!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks.
I am happy with how it has turned out, being my first time mod and all.
I have 2 other aluminum boats, one of them will get modded in the near future the other is for sale.
But I will probably end up doing a mod on both..lol :idea:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 8, 2013)

great looking build! i especially love the little "console" you built.... looks kinda familiar! :LOL2: haha... actually like your design better than mine! good job!


----------



## CaseyP (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah that console looks good. I want to do one with that design but from bench to bench.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey thanks for the complements on my console. I saw the switch box on your mod and kinda made a hybrid version. In the compartment of that console I have a 12v / 8ah sealed lead acid battery that I power my FF with. I have a spare in there as well just in case I drain one.
Origanly I was going to go bench from bench with it and make a FF/drink holder, gun locker out of it. 
But I decided against it since I always run trotlines in the spring and it would kinda get in my way.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 13, 2013)

Its been rainy for a couple of days now and my boat cover has collected quite a bit of water in it.
So I made a frame to hold the tarp up to allow the water to run off instead of pool up.
Heres an idea of whats going on with that. I used 3/4'' conduit and 1/4'' bolts to build the frame.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 4, 2013)

We'll today was a nice day here in Tx!
I got out on the water with the wife, it was her first time with me in Lowe.
We ran around the scenic route and fished a few spots.
My rewind starter rope got messed up,It got stuck out when I tried to fire up the Johnson and head back to the ramp #-o . Luckily I was able to wind it by hand and get started up, if I get a chance I will try to work on it tomorrow. We had fun though :lol: ! I will post some pics when I get them uploaded.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 12, 2013)

Well no pics my comp is acting up.
I managed to get my OB starter fixed.
I oiled it up and it acted like it wanted to retract, then I noticed my spring was trying to come out of the side of the housing for some reason. There is a notch that holds the spring , and it had poped out. Got that put back in place and everything works fine now!! 8) 
Once the weather clears up I have a couple of lights and a switch panel to wire up as well as a 2d sonar to add.. Updates coming soon..


----------



## hueydr (Feb 20, 2013)

Where did you get the cup holders? Do they come ready for a drain tube? Nice build =D> !!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Thanks!
I got the cup holder from Academy.
It came with the drain spout, gotta add your own hose on it tho.
My local store had the black and the white ones in store.
The only thing is use a light flexable hose with these.
Especially if your going to route it to the floor or something.
The spout seems kinda weak, but for $3.00 it's a good buy!
As you can see in the pics I ended up changing hoses. 

https://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_12370_-1__true?N=581131734+4294967074


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 3, 2013)

That was a good console design. Small and out of the way, very clean.

Great job!


----------



## Iverson_4x4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awsome job! I love the layout, I have a boat similar to this one that I keep out at the lake. You have inspired my next project when ever I get done with the one I am on now, even though I am just starting on this one!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys.
I am very happy with how it turned out.
So far it has been good to me!
Hopefully I can get some time off from work soon and put some fish in it.
When I do I will be sure to take pics, I know I need to post some action shots :lol:


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been busy working and haven't had a chance to take the boat out lately.
I managed to get a motor stand built for my 18hp project motor.
I made it big enough to put a 55gal. barrel underneath it.
The fishing is really heating up down here in Tx, I am going to try to wet a line this weekend.


----------



## hoghunter17 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey great build... turning out very nice. I have 1436 which I am starting to work on. Just curious as to:

Where did you get those white clips for the Fish Finder wiring back to the transom?

What did you use to attach the white pieces to the transom?


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks man!
I got those from my dad. Not sure what they are called.
He said you can pick them up at most places that sell zip ties , they are normally on the same isle.
They have a tape like adhesive on the backside. Just make sure the surface you are putting them on is nice and clean. Hope this helps!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Apr 27, 2014)

Been a while since I been on this site and checking out these great MODs! Excellent and clean job on your MOD, I really like the console you installed too. Nice!


----------

